# The OTHER blue bracelet



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

*Hello! Don't these knuckleheads realize the color blue has already been taken?! It would be unfortunate if someone wearing a blue bracelet is assumed to be anti-Bush...as opposed to pro-police....*

NEW YORK - After spending 10 days in London with friends who were outspoken about their disdain for President Bush (news - web sites)'s policies, Berns Rothchild came home wishing she had a way to show the world she didn't vote for him.

"I sort of felt ashamed, and didn't really want to be associated with being an American," said Rothchild, who lives in New York City and voted for John Kerry (news - web sites).

Rothchild, 35, is selling blue bracelets that say "COUNT ME BLUE," while Laura Adams, of Fairway, Kan., offers blue bracelets that say "HOPE." The McKnight family, of Moscow, Idaho, is even more direct; their black bracelets proclaim: "I DID NOT VOTE 4 BUSH."


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

metrowestblues";p="53135 said:


> I sort of felt ashamed, and didn't really want to be associated with being an American," said Rothchild,


America feels the same way about you Ms. Rothchild :flipoff:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I Never Thought I'd Say These Words; But I Guess You Can Color Me RED Then!*


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

KozmoKramer";p="53145 said:


> *I Never Thought I'd Say These Words; But I Guess You Can Color Me RED Then!*


Kozmo, 
if you want a red bracelet you can go here
www.redsoxconnection.com
you can get a nice red sox nation bracelet.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ya know I am embarrassed that she calls her self an American also, her ass should go back to england or move her ass to france!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I hate people.

Just a heads up - I'm subbing right now and a bunch of the kids I teach all have blue bracelets...for Lacrosse...I was almost proud of them.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another article on the blue braclets.

Anti-Bush Bracelets Say, 'Count Me Blue'

Fri Jan 14, 7:21 PM ET

By ELIZABETH LeSURE, Associated Press Writer

NEW YORK - After spending 10 days in London with friends who were outspoken about their disdain for President Bush (news - web sites)'s policies, Berns Rothchild came home wishing she had a way to show the world she didn't vote for him.

AP Photo

AP Photo 
Slideshow: Charitable Bracelets Show Support

"I sort of felt ashamed, and didn't really want to be associated with being an American," said Rothchild, who lives in New York City and voted for John Kerry (news - web sites).

Her mother had a suggestion: bracelets, inspired by the Lance Armstrong Foundation's popular "LIVESTRONG" bands, that would signal opposition to Bush.

Thousands of miles away, two women in Idaho had the same idea. So did a woman in Kansas. The result? At least three separate bracelet ventures targeting left-leaning citizens who want to wear their political affiliation on their wrists - and at least one competitor bearing the opposite message.

Rothchild, 35, is selling blue bracelets that say "COUNT ME BLUE," while Laura Adams, of Fairway, Kan., offers blue bracelets that say "HOPE." The McKnight family, of Moscow, Idaho, is even more direct; their black bracelets proclaim: "I DID NOT VOTE 4 BUSH."

"It's kind of like saying, 'This is my tribe,'" said Adams, 43, a Kerry supporter, who was inspired by her 14-year-old stepson's yellow Lance Armstrong band.

It's unlikely the wristbands will ever have the widespread appeal of the bands created by the Lance Armstrong Foundation, which have sold about 31 million so far to raise money for cancer research. Brenda McKnight, 40, said her family has sold roughly 4,000, and Adams said she has sold about 3,300. Rothchild has sold about 500 since her Web site launched Monday.

But all three ventures also have the aim of raising money for a variety of organizations.

Rothchild, who is selling the bracelets on the Web in packages of 10 for $20, plans to give part of her profits to UNICEF (news - web sites), and Adams has donated money from the sale of her $3 bracelets to Save the Children and Habitat for Humanity.

The McKnights are auctioning their bracelets on eBay and selling them for $3 each on their Web site, where buyers can vote for one of six organizations that will receive a portion of the proceeds.

So far only McKnight said she has received e-mails criticizing the bracelets as unpatriotic. But Rothchild said her venture has spawned a counter-protest - from her Republican father.

John Rothchild, a Miami Beach, Fla., resident who voted for Bush, has invested in 5,000 "COUNT ME RED" bracelets.

He has hired his daughter's boyfriend, who created her Web site, to create his, which he launched this week.

"Now we're sort of having a father-daughter competition to see who can sell more," Berns Rothchild said.

___

On the Net:

http://www.ididnotvote4bush.com

http://www.countmeblue.com

http://www.hopebracelet.com

http://www.countmered.com


----------



## Hooah (Jan 15, 2005)

Better red than dead! 

But I will wear my police blue (true blue) bracelet. I just feel bad for the first person who mistakes it as a Kerry or DNC support bracelet.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, you could actually have some fun with that...or better yet, wear a red (pro-Bush) bracelet WITH the blue police bracelet...that would really get their heads spinning...!!!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm going to start wearing a clear braclet to support the danger of Dihydrogen 0xide.

Dihydrogen Oxide has been linked to several deaths. especially in the summer. Thousands of kids die by dihydrogen oxide needlessly. It is a clear, odorless substance. It can take many forms,liquid, gas, or solid.

It can be found every where. In fact it may be in your cup right now.

Send me $20 and I'll send you a clear braclet so you can show your support to stand against Dihydrogen oxide. The bracelt says "say no to H2O"

:lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

For Immediate Release from 
Concerns of Police Survivors, Inc. - COPS

Press Release

New Blue Wristband Supports COPS and America's Surviving Law Enforcement Families

Camdenton, MO, January 17, 2005 - Concerns of Police Survivors has developed and is marketing a blue wristband to enable people to display their support for the surviving families of law enforcement officers killed in the line of duty. The bands are inscribed simply, "COPS . . . Healing, Love, Life Renewed."

The idea was presented to COPS by the United States Secret Service Employee Recreation Association, sponsors of the annual NPC-50, a national law enforcement team relay race that also benefits COPS. Said USSS-ERA Executive Director Kam Flynn, "We think that COPS and survivors need to know that we support them all year, not just during the NPC-50 race. America needs to be aware that law enforcement officers make the ultimate sacrifice between 150 and 160 times each year across this country. Concerns of Police Survivors has been around for over 20 years helping surviving families rebuild their lives. COPS has kept law enforcement's promise to take care of our own by helping survivors heal and rebuild their devastated lives. COPS is providing a living memorial for the officers who have been slain."

The wristbands are available in youth and adult sizes. Each pack of 10 is $20. Order forms are available at www.nationalcops.org/pr01.htm.

For more information about Concerns of Police Survivors, Inc., or to help support COPS' programs, contact COPS at (573) 346-4911, or e-mail [email protected]. Visit the COPS website at www.nationalcops.org.


----------

